# Polaroid Double Exposures



## moliver (Oct 5, 2007)

A friend of mine told me about this method. After searching high and low on the web for an explanation of how to double expose Polaroids he had no luck, and came up with this. 

Also, he told me at a bar over a couple beers, so I think I'm butchering this explanation, if anyone has tried this of any other methods PLEASE post them here.

Onward.

Take a shot of anything, and cut out the actual 'picture' part of the Polaroid, so you're just left with the white frame.  Then, in a dark room or a dark bag or whatever, out pull out the package of film from the camera, and insert this frame into the top, so it's the next picture.

Now, when you take a picture the film BELOW the frame will be exposed, because the light will just go through the 'frame' to the next shot.  The camera will spit out your frame, and now the next shot in the camera is the one that was just exposed.  So when you snap that shot it'll spit out the doubly exposed Polaroid.

Voila!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 5, 2007)

:hail:  Brilliant!  That has to work, due to Science.  I'll try it and post the results.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 6, 2007)

I tried this with an empty film pack, just to see if the empty frame would go through, and it did not.  It got stuck and slightly mangled inside, and the shutter wouldn't depress until I opened it and pulled the torn pieces out.  If there had been film in there, the exposure would have been ruined.  Maybe it was just bad luck.  I'll try experimenting.  Also, if you're doing this, don't forget to stick an exposed Polaroid on top, or else the camera will spit out your empty frame when you close the film door.


----------

